# Strabo Geografika



## Margrave

Hi!  

I need help to translate the text below, which is a paragraph from Strabo's Geografika. 






I wonder if anybody can help me. 

Rgs

MG


----------



## sotos

I don't understand the ευαλδές. The rest is "... and with good vineyards. The island is * to the direction of Moron, a city well situated on a mountain near the river, at a distance of  500 ... from the sea".


----------



## Acestor

In fact, ευαλδές is a misprint in the specific edition. The correct word is εὐαλσής, with beautiful groves.

Strabonis Iberia sive Rerum geographicarum Liber tertius
Strabonis Iberia sive Rerum geographicarum Liber tertius
https://greek_greek.enacademic.com/55472/%CE%B5%CF%85%CE%B1%CE%BB%CF%83%CE%AE%CF%82


----------



## sotos

500 stadia.


----------



## Margrave

sotos said:


> The island is * to the direction of Moron


Thank you. Please, what is the word you are not able to translate (represented by *)? And what is the difficulty you are finding to translate it? 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## sotos

The * exists in the original text (photo).  The w. "ευαλδές" is actually "ευαλσές" as Acestor explained (=with lots of groves).  Ευάμπελον may also mean "with many vineyards".


----------



## Margrave

Thank you. What is the word for "to the direction", can it mean "in front of"?


----------



## sotos

κατά. This is one possible translation, I think. "In front of" cannot be excluded. You can possibly find in the web an english edition of Strabo, to cross-check.


----------



## Margrave

Thank you.


----------



## bearded

sotos said:


> is .. to the direction of Moron


 In English I would rather say ''is located/positioned in the direction of Moron''. ''To be to the direction'' doesn't sound fully correct.  (And if I remember right, the verb _keîmai _meant ''to find oneself, to lie''...).


----------



## sotos

bearded said:


> ''To be to the direction'' doesn't sound fully correct.


Certainly. That was kind of greeklish. Thanks.


----------



## Margrave

sotos said:


> Certainly. That was kind of greeklish. Thanks.


@sotos "Greeklish" is a very good one ha ha.  Well, some Greek>English dictionaries state that _κατά_ could be translated as "to the direction of". It is exactly this point that I am trying to understand better. Is it a wrong translation? Can we exclude this meaning from the rooster of meanings for the word _κατά_? Thank you for your input, it will help me much!


----------



## Helleno File

Whatever you decide for κατά, "to the direction" is definitely wrong!


----------



## Margrave

Thank you.


----------

